# Battleground Afghanistan - National Geographic Television - 1 Jul



## Rifleman62 (24 Jun 2013)

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/battleground-afghanistan/

Battleground Afghanistan looks inside the latest chapter of the Afghan conflict as seen by American Marines on the front-lines of the war. As tens of thousands of troops withdraw from Afghanistan, Capt. Ben Middendorf and his men of Golf Company, 2nd Battalion, 5th Marines — based at Camp Pendleton in San Diego — are staying behind to continue the fight. These Marines are taking the fight directly to the Taliban with a mission to locate, disrupt and destroy the enemy.

First Episode 1 Jul. More at link, incl clips of the episodes.


----------



## MikeL (30 Jul 2013)

Episode 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOqnBPkiHIc

Episode 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zF_qF0Gfb4

Episode 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLhj8dntgvk

Episode 4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPjXy_2W1iw

Episode 5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWZCVSXQpPg


----------

